

Ask HN: Where can you find Government Startup Resources & Grants? - jhaski

Do any of you know good sources to find government grants and other resources for starting Internet technology-based startups?
======
tjr
If you're doing something that meets the criteria...

[http://www.nsf.gov/funding/pgm_summ.jsp?pims_id=5527&org...](http://www.nsf.gov/funding/pgm_summ.jsp?pims_id=5527&org=NSF&sel_org=NSF&from=fund)

